# wireless network and more on dell inspiron 15r se 7520



## vayu (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello FreeBSD-users , 

yesterday I installed FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64 on my new Dell Inspiron 15R Special Edition and the wireless network card on the machine was not detected during the installation. 

The card is *Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230* and it is working fine on both Windows and Ubuntu-linux, but FreeBSD detected only the onboard ethernet card. Internet is working fine when the the ethernet cable is connected to the machine, but since it is a laptop it would be nice with wifi. 

So what can I do to make the wifi work? I am absolutely new to FreeBSD. 

Also when FreeBSD is running on the machine, the machine makes a lot of noise, the same noise as when I tested to play BF3. I suspect that it has something to do with the dedicated graphic card, AMD Radeon HD 7730M. Can the dedicated card be turned off?, I could not do it through the BIOS-settings, I could not find anything there. 

The computer has intel core i7-3612QM with integrated gpu intel-HD4000, 8 GB ram and a 256 GB samsung 830 ssd-drive. 

I appreciate all help I can get, and apologies for my not-so-good english.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2012)

vayu said:
			
		

> So what can I do to make the wifi work? I am absolutely new to FreeBSD.


Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------



## vayu (Sep 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


Thank you man, I should read that before starting a new t....

Anyway, do you have any comments on the switchable graphics part?

Should I take a look at the KMS-projekt here on FreeBSD? Or is there modules that can be unloaded from the kernel and in that way make a device inactive? 

Thanks


----------



## dohmniq (Oct 19, 2012)

I have the same laptop but it seems the wireless chip isn't supported yet (as of FreeBSD-9.1 RC2):


```
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 130> mem 0xc1500000-0xc1501fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci8
iwn0: adapter type 12 not supported
iwn0: could not attach device, error 45
device_attach: iwn0 attach returned 45
```

As you can see above, the chip is incorrectly detected. If you do `# pciconf -lv` you will probably get output like:


```
none2@pci0:8:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x44628086 chip=0x08878086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
```

There is firmware available from Intel for the N-2230 but when I tried to modify the iwn(4) driver to use it I encountered kernel panics.

For now I use a cheap, supported USB WiFi card!

Also I can't get the card reader or ATI Radeon 7700M to work. Even the Intel HD 4000 graphics card is very slow but at least usable (just).

I tried to turn off the ATI card using various loader.conf(5), device.hints(5) and loader(8) commands but the ACPI-based hardware discovery seems to override all that.

I get the impression that support is 'nearly there'.


----------



## skillcoder (Feb 9, 2013)

I have Gigabyte motherboard GA-H77N-WiFi with intergraded WiFi chip *Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230*.
And have ablosutly same problem as *dohmniq* descriptive.

Any solutions ?


----------



## skillcoder (Feb 10, 2013)

uname -rpo

```
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64
```

dmesg | grep iwn0

```
iwn0: <Intel Centrino Wireless-N 130> mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c01fff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci4
iwn0: adapter type 12 not supported
iwn0: could not attach device, error 45
device_attach: iwn0 attach returned 45
```

pciconf -lv

```
none2@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x40628086 chip=0x08878086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = network
```


----------



## skillcoder (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not good in the drivers under freebsd, but can it even than that might help.
Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2230 - WiFi

I think there's a similar problem discussed.
But the decision seems to have not been found.

There are at least some suggestions?


----------



## zeissoctopus (Feb 11, 2013)

skillcoder said:
			
		

> There are at least some suggestions?



Buy a cheap Buffalo AirStationâ„¢ N150 Wireless USB Adapter, your FreeBSD laptop can online within a minute.

FreeBSD's run(4)() driver supports Buffalo AirStationâ„¢ N150 Wireless USB Adapter.


----------



## skillcoder (Feb 11, 2013)

This is an unacceptable solution.
This is a crutch.
This workaround.

I want to do without the crutches.

I already know about this crutch.

Well, this is Intel! Really with Freebsd so bad that it even Intel device does not support?
Or do I need to support Intel's talk and not here?


----------



## skillcoder (Feb 19, 2013)

One week passed...


----------



## kpa (Feb 21, 2013)

This is a FreeBSD user to user forum. Not a helpdesk. Do some searching and reading yourself if you don't get any suggestions that please you from here.


----------



## vayu (Apr 3, 2013)

I got rid of that shit. 

No other OS except Microsoft 'windows' could be installed on that piece of shit because of the dual graphic thing. When I had Linux or FreeBSD running on it, the AMD GPU was always on, which generated a lot of noise and heat. 

_Never_ buy AMD and Dell shit again.


----------



## adrian@ (Apr 15, 2013)

*.. we do need more iwn maintainers*

Intel support the driver on Linux, but they don't have anyone actively doing FreeBSD development.

Bernhard has done a great job fixing 11n support for the intel NICs, but he sadly doesn't have the time right now to work on the newer chipset support. So it hasn't appeared.

So if someone wants to step up and port the necessary changes to the iwn driver to support the newer Intel chips, we'll all be very appreciative. That's the only way that you're going to get chipset support for the 2100/6300 and other recent chips.


----------



## michelbehr (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi

This is really old (2008) but if by any chance this can help, here goes a link:
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-wireless/2013-July/003596.html

Cheers!


----------



## justwantask (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello*.*

Please help me to install a driver from Git, post above*.*

*T*hank you*.*


----------



## skillcoder (Aug 25, 2013)

My problem is still relevant: post  #6 in this thread.

Any news?


----------

